# s'y prendre



## parsleysauce

Bonjour tout le monde!
J'essaye de bien comprendre la signification et l'usage de cette expression française:
"...je souhaitais vous écrire ce jour mais je m'y prends un peu tard..."
Ce que je devine: desideravo scriverle oggi ma ci arrivo un pò tardi ...

Est-ce correct? Vous avez d'autres traductions possibles? Y a-t-il d'autres usages de cette expression?

Merci à tous et bon dimanche!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Parsleysauce,
Il mio Boch dà due traduzioni:

cominciare: s'y prendre à temps = cominciare per tempo; il fallait s'y prendre plus tôt = bisognava cominciare prima.
fare: voilà comment on s'y prend = ecco come si fa; il ne sait pas s'y prendre = non ci sa fare


----------



## parsleysauce

Grazie! 
ma nel mio esempio quindi


parsleysauce said:


> "...je souhaitais vous écrire ce jour mais je m'y prends un peu tard..."



" desideravo scriverle oggi ma lo faccio/comincio in ritardo.."

Ti confesso che mi sfugge ancora la nuance di significato rispetto al più comune "faire" o "commencer"


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, hai ragione, credo che la tua soluzione vada meglio nel tuo esempio.
Come dire? "S'y prendre" insiste sulla maniera di fare, sul metodo usato per ottenere un certo risultato, senza però dettagliare.


----------



## Ganamant

_Je m'y prends _ha il senso di cominciare quando può sostituire _je m'y mets_ e nella frase dell'esempio è così.
Per l'altro uso, vedi il proverbio _Tout homme est fort qui sait s'y prendre._


----------



## Necsus

Se è vero che* "s'y prendre à l'avance*: occuparsene in anticipo" (Sapere.it), direi "ma mi metto/dedico a farlo un po' tardi", visto che immagino la frase sia all'inizio di quello che sta per scrivere.


----------



## Tchoubi

"s'y prendre tard" est synonyme de "tarder" (http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tarder)


----------

